# ATi Radeon HD 6450M Kernel configuration

## Un.tot

Hi all!

I am currently doing a new install on my laptop and try to get the ATi Radeon HD 6450M chip to work. 

I have followed the Xorg Config Manual on gentoo.org but the kernel configuration supplied there does not seem to work for me. I have tried 2.6.38-r6 and 2.6.39 kernels. Both will first hang during startup at "switching to clocksource tcs" and after 5min or so the disply will just display random black or white pixels.

I also googled and found Bug368821 and Bug368109 - but when it comes to applyinf the fbcondecor patch, I have to admit I don't have the slightest idea how to do it.

Any help is appreciated.

Regards.

----------

## BradN

applying a patch:

1.  look at the patch file itself (text editor, less, etc) - identify how many "extra" directory names are in the file paths.

For example, let's say our kernel source is in...

/usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r4/

and the patch files reference names like...

/testing/fbkernel/drivers/video/fb_notify.c

So, in our case, there are 2 extra directory names that don't relate to our system (testing/fbkernel), but actually it is 3 because the leading / refers to the root of the filesystem which is also a directory we don't want to go through.  Another way to think of it, is how many slashes (and stuff before or in between) need to be removed from the names to make it match our file tree.

2.  cd to the common place on our system where the patch locations start to match up (in this case, it's the root of the kernel source tree)

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r4

3.  patch it, using the number we identified above as the parameter to the -p option, like this:

patch -p3 < /path/to/awesomefbfix.patch

If there were no extra directories in the patch file (eg, it referenced files like "drivers/video/fb_notify.c") then you don't need the -p parameter at all.

To be clear, I haven't actually looked at the patch file you're talking about, this is just an example so you'll have to adjust for how that file is set up.

Hope this helps, good luck!

----------

## Un.tot

Thanks a lot - I won't get near my system until late tonight - so it will be some time before I can report failure or success.

Regards.

----------

## chithanh

Current stage3 suffers from a problem with missing device nodes. Workaround ist to enable devtmpfs or follow these instructions to create them manually.

----------

## BradN

I never thought I'd see a broken null device in linux... ever... then again it's just the device node so I guess that doesn't really count!

----------

## Un.tot

Thanks chithanh - I already followed those instructions - things get messy when I try to follow the Xorg guide and try to use the radeon driver.

The patch I mentioned is already included in the kernel. Any other ideas?

----------

## chithanh

You need to be more precise in describing your problem.

----------

## Un.tot

Ok. I'll try again:

I am currently trying to install the X Server. I have an ATi Radeon 6450m graphics card and I am trying to follow the kernel configuration for using the radeon driver which is in the gentoo xorg documentation. 

When I configure the kernel accordingly my system won' start anymore. It hangs at "switching to clocksource tcs" during boot. After 5mins or something the screen will just display random black and white pixels and will flicker occasionally.

Any idea where this goes wrong?

----------

## BradN

Do you have both KMS enabled and framebuffer drivers?  I don't think you can have both at the same time.  Try turning off framebuffer drivers if they're on.

----------

## chithanh

Can you still access your system via ssh when that happens? Maybe something is wrong with the firmware.

----------

